# Remove a friend from orkut friends list



## RihanDoshi (Mar 29, 2008)

i mistakenly added an unknown to my orkuts friends list
i want to remove that guy from my friends list
what is the solution?


----------



## adi007 (Mar 29, 2008)

easy...
click manage in the friends list...
there will be edit button at the end of the friend..click it
there is a delete option..
That's all


----------



## RihanDoshi (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanx a lot
it worked


----------

